# Metallica !!



## cmoreno85tx (Sep 15, 2008)

ANybody grabd the new Metallica CD Death Magnetic ????  The new song sounds 10 times better than anything on St. Anger.  Haven't heard the rest though.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 15, 2008)

Nah, I gave up on them way back when their Black album came out.


----------



## RJS (Oct 8, 2008)

So did anyone get a copy?  If so how is it?


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Oct 9, 2008)

Its great. Theres still alot of people on the "Lets Hate Metallica Bandwagon" . Its not the same as years ago but no music now a days is.


----------



## JTM (Oct 9, 2008)

cmoreno85tx said:


> Its great. Theres still alot of people on the "Lets Hate Metallica Bandwagon" . Its not the same as years ago but no music now a days is.



I still haven't fell of _that _wagon.


----------

